# What inspired the names of your betta(s)?



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

I must admit I didn't search very far to find a similar thread, so apologies if this is terribly overdone. 
*
Where did you get the inspiration for the names of your betta(s)?*

Mine are from some of my favourite films and books:

*Falkor:* The luck dragon from _The Neverending Story_. When I first saw him, the first thing to pop into my mind was "Oh wow, he's definitely a Falkor!" and I affectionately think of him as my very own luck dragon.
*
Weehawk:* The warrior elf from Ralph Bakshi's _Wizards_. Even when he was ill when he first came into our care, we could see he had an awful lot of attitude, perhaps even "little man syndrome" for fishies, hehe. Naming him after the excitable elf seemed fitting.

*Feyd:* Feyd-Rautha, nephew of the Baron Harkonnen from _Dune_. Even when under less-than-ideal circumstances, Feyd seemed like he could take anything on and had an air of being cool, calm, etc. When prompted to flare, he's even excessively calm doing that, as if to say "My fighting abilities are superior to anyone's, I got this". So the name was chosen.


I'm very interested to hear where everyone else got their inspiration, but feel free to shut this thing down if it's been overdone, mods. 

:-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carters fins are like old Paper which reminded me of the Magna Cartre.


----------



## halfmoonbetta77 (Dec 29, 2012)

my bettas name is mushu, and i got the idea from the Disney movie Mulan. Mushu was the little dragon!!


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Carters fins are like old Paper which reminded me of the Magna Cartre.


That's a really awesome, outside-the-box way to name your little guy! I like it. ^.^


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

halfmoonbetta77 said:


> my bettas name is mushu, and i got the idea from the Disney movie Mulan. Mushu was the little dragon!!


Naww, cute!
:-D


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Sparrowhawk said:


> That's a really awesome, outside-the-box way to name your little guy! I like it. ^.^


 Thank you. Carter thinks inside the box:lol:.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Fishy - my son named her - but when we bought her, we were under the impression she was a dragonscale male - but she's a veiltail female

Celestial Soda Pop (aka Fizz) - The pictures of him before I got him reminded me of a song by that name. His nickname is Fizz because, well, you get fizz from soda.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Thank you. Carter thinks inside the box:lol:.


:rofl:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

registereduser said:


> :rofl:


 What?


----------



## Ganymede (Dec 3, 2012)

Tailgate, Knock Out, Drift, and Jazz are all named after Transformers I like. The scary thing is, they have the same personality as the robots they're named after - Tailgate's really polite and nice to everyone, Knock Out loves attention in any form and spends hours preening and posing, Drift's spacey and prone to doing odd things, and Jazz is crazy-hyper.


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Still trying to pin down a name for my new guy... Since they're 'fighting' fish, I wanted to go with the 'warrior' type theme lol... 
So I'm tossing around El Cid (Sid for short), Samurai (Sami for short), and Spartacus (Sparty? lol )


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Bettas are named after the Asian Tribe.


----------



## SebastianVU (Dec 30, 2012)

Vladimir (Владимир) because I love Russia


----------



## Lindo (Dec 31, 2012)

Mine is named Lindo. It means "cute" or "cute boy" in Spanish. 

That's what my wife told me, she is Puerto Rican.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

So I did an impulse buy, ten minutes before the LPS was closing .... and I picked up a yellow VT boy. He's pretty young and man was he HUNGRY last night! He kept nibbling my fingers, it was so cute. So I'm tentatively naming him Nipper. It might stick  

Other names just sort of come. Petunia is named for the fact that he is pink, purple and white. So he needed a girly name. He hates me for it, lol. 

Eric The Half A Beard is named from a Monty Python song. Eric certainly has only half of his beard, possibly an injury from his youth. He still flares like crazy though.


----------



## Angelafish (Dec 28, 2012)

Angelafish said:


> Still trying to pin down a name for my new guy... Since they're 'fighting' fish, I wanted to go with the 'warrior' type theme lol...
> So I'm tossing around El Cid (Sid for short), Samurai (Sami for short), and Spartacus (Sparty? lol )


Update- well, after more deliberation I'm stuck in between Tuco (from the Good, the Bad, and the Ugly) and Rafa (not after the tennis player, lol... I just like the name!). I think they both sound good, even if they don't relate to fish at all! Any opinions?  (maybe I should just get 2 fish ;-))


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Pick Rafa.


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

The pool game Marco-Polo. I named my betta Marco and my snail Polo so they can play the game together if they want, LOL.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

My boys are named after characters from the X-Files - Krycek and Tooms.
My girls are named after characters from Fringe - Olivia, Astrid, Etta, Nina, Elizabeth, Rachel, Ella, Gene, Rebecca

I also have a baby betta, unnamed. I haven't decided what it's name will be for either gender, but it will probably be either X-Files or Fringe related, lol. They are two of my favorite shows


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Cap:* He's a red white and blue marble veiltail, petco betta, I was shocked to find him among all the reds. He was originally named "Draco" (Latin or something for Dragon, he has a castle in his tank) then my friend met him, and saw his colors, both of us are Marvel movie nuts, an refused to call him Draco. Called him Cap. Finally that name just stuck to him. It fits much better. For any Marvel junkies out there, his algae eater (an Oto) is named Coulson. 
*Rory:*Okay so I also love Doctor Who. This purple-ish boy (his colors are layered blue and red; his body looks purple) ended up being named after Rory, the Roman Centurion. Reminded me of the colors in Rory's Roman outfit. 
*Sexy:* (please don't shoot me) My adorable blue marble crowntail female, she has red tips on her fins, and yes it's a marking. Also from Doctor Who, when the TARDIS became a woman in "The Doctor's Wife" (series...5? 6? I need to look that up)the Doctor calls her "Sexy" so Sexy she is  

I'm such a dork...


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

vizja13 said:


> *cap:* he's a red white and blue marble veiltail, petco betta, i was shocked to find him among all the reds. He was originally named "draco" (latin or something for dragon, he has a castle in his tank) then my friend met him, and saw his colors, both of us are marvel movie nuts, an refused to call him draco. Called him cap. Finally that name just stuck to him. It fits much better. For any marvel junkies out there, his algae eater (an oto) is named coulson.
> *rory:*okay so i also love doctor who. This purple-ish boy (his colors are layered blue and red; his body looks purple) ended up being named after rory, the roman centurion. Reminded me of the colors in rory's roman outfit.
> *sexy:* (please don't shoot me) my adorable blue marble crowntail female, she has red tips on her fins, and yes it's a marking. Also from doctor who, when the tardis became a woman in "the doctor's wife" (series...5? 6? I need to look that up)the doctor calls her "sexy" so sexy she is
> 
> i'm such a dork...


i love doctor who too!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I named mine Lunos because I got him on the day of the super moon may 5th 2012 and he's blue (blue moon)


----------



## BettaCarol (Aug 13, 2011)

Mine is named Lightening, for Lightening McQueen in Cars. He's red just like the car.


----------



## jinxhex (Jan 1, 2013)

The Harry Potter books/movies! All of the different "jinxes" and "hexes." I know they both mean to "cast evil spells on" or "to bring bad luck upon," but I really liked the names...


----------



## bluemoon11 (Jan 3, 2013)

My CT is Ember - he's red and his fins looks like flames erupting when he flares

My HMDbT is Nagini - after the snake in Harry Potter lol. I just love Harry potter. When I see him in the shop he just screamed Nagini. Had to buy him! Xxx


----------



## Kiyi (Dec 5, 2012)

I was going to name my Betta Shane, after a youtube video, then when I finally got him, I wanted to name him Spider, because he made a grand leap to the floor when the cashier was putting him in the bag. And because I love Spider-man, and he's red. So his name is Shane 'Spider'. With Spider as more of nickname. xD


----------



## Rosso1011 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh boy. This is going to be interesting. Rosso is an Italian male name meaning red. Poseidon was obviously named after a Greek God. 
Princess Peach and Princess Daisy from Super Mario Bros. Peach was almost pink looking and Daisy is a shade of Orange. I don't know why but Big Momma's name was changed from Violet. Violet didn't seem to fit her and even though Big Momma may not be my biggest female, she just seems like a Big Momma to me. Finally, there is Aurora. Aurora is a very brightly colored girl who is exhibiting at least two colors. Her colors remind me of a rainbow for some reason.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I named my Cory with Scolosis Obama. Crooked spine Crooked polotician in my opinion.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

My Betta was named Gus because I was up at WalMart shopping for my supplies for a Vegas trip my friends had gotten my for my birthday. And then, I saw him! Pittiful little boy in a cup. I HAD to get him. I ended up spending some of my Vegas money on him and the necessities. Well, what I thought was. Food, water conditioner, some Betta Water to help him heal, but no heater as I didn't know better! 

I raised cane at the manager and corporate for the terrible conditions of their Bettas and they reimbursed me for him and then some, but the money I spent on him originally came from my Vegas fund, so Gus was a perfect name.

The $3 I spent on him was the only money I gambled with in Vegas and whatever I won was to go towards him. I won $23, so as soon as I got back, Gus got a nice 1.8gallon tank and a heater from that walmart card ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You have a cane? I named a Guppy Nag. The Guppy was a cobra. We had learned in english a story of indian animals.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You have a cane? I named a Guppy Nag. The Guppy was a cobra. We had learned in english a story of indian animals.


:lol: Actually, I live in front of a bamboo field, but that's not what I meant. It is a turn of phrse like "Pitch a Fit" and it means to basically yell, argue, or complain in an agressive mannor about an issue you have. Make sense? ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sunstar93 (Sep 6, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> You have a cane? I named a Guppy Nag. The Guppy was a cobra. We had learned in english a story of indian animals.


Lol I think it's an expression. And I love that story! Rikki Tikki Tavi, right? I used to love that movie when I was younger


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thats the thing I watched a little of the movie. I also had Naginia the Guppy. Those two may be dead but many of my guppies have there black body.


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I gave July his name because i seen someone named july in an anime and his colors also look like 4th of july , lol I lovs my fishy boy


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Whats your Tarentulas name?


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

lol her name is dahlia


----------



## angelfish11788 (Dec 16, 2012)

Slayer is named after.. well slayer the band, he is a pure red crowntail
Milo- my big "king" plakat- just funny and dopey actin somtimes, a cute name
Zombie, HM plakat, well rob zombie was playing on the cd when i got him

Faust- a dragon scale HM plakat that has butterfly colors, he is just propper and looks like an arowana cruising the tank,

Atreyu, the DT HM, my wild man, very primpy, cool name, like the band and think it is also the name of a never ending story character

Priest is my mustard gas, love his color and his name is from a manga aboute demons and stuff.

Cadaver, a veiltail all pale white with a few red blotches on tail. thus a looking like a dead person.

OT to betta names, but also have a angelfish pair named Anubis and Adele, get a lotta flack from that


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

angelfish11788 said:


> Slayer is named after.. well slayer the band, he is a pure red crowntail
> Milo- my big "king" plakat- just funny and dopey actin somtimes, a cute name
> Zombie, HM plakat, well rob zombie was playing on the cd when i got him
> 
> ...


Loving the names of your fish. Especially Atreyu. I may have misinterpreted your sentence - I'm not sure if you meant you're not sure if it's a Neverending Story character? If that's what you meant, yep, he is. He's the warrior boy sent to save Fantasia.
:-D


----------



## bettabetter (Sep 26, 2012)

hmm mine is a really long story 
his full name is Leonardo sammy fishy fish devinci the 3rd
(just Leo for short)


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

Sir Reginald Fitchface, if you please.

Fitchy, to his friends.
Sir Reginald, if you're nasty.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I like to give my little Bettas cute names,just whatever I like the sound of at the time.I named my first lovely little boy *Link *after the video game character & my 3 current little boys are named *Peanut,Button *& *Piglet,which are cute like them. :mrgreen:*


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Niklaus, I named him as such because of his colors.


They're bold and strong, like the character from Vampire Diaries. Plus, his color scheme is kind of the "typical Vampire color patterns". Hahaha. I couldn't help myself. I think if I got another Betta, they would have a completely unrelated name though. Niklaus is one of the only characters from that show that I really enjoy.
:lol:


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I have only named one fish. The guy in my avatar is Little Ricky, named after my boss Rick. He sits on my desk at work. When he flares at me I say he's channeling my boss and saying "get back to work!" LOL


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

My first was Turk. He was a turquoise VT.

Second was Azul. He was a blue VT.

Current is D'Argo (Ka D'Argo) after a character from Farscape his coloring reminds me of. He is an orange-red butterfly VT with black marbling.


----------



## Lodie (Jan 29, 2013)

OK, my fish are:

Mr. Boy - purple VT that I got for my son's room when he was two... And I let him name the fish.

Cirrus - blue and red HM whose fins are beautiful and flowy like a cloud.

Tyrion - red HM named after Tyrion Lannister from Game of Thrones because the Lannisters' signature color is red.

Ariel - female blue/turquoise/pink CT, because she reminds me of a mermaid.

And last, my blue marble CT at work is:
Winchester El Fantastico McBadass, named by my brother because a fish that awesome needs an awesome name. But I work for a concrete contractor so we just call him "Conc" most of the time.


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

I named my boy Patriot because he's red, white, and blue. My girl is Tiny Tina, named after the character from the video game Borderlands. She's tiny and vicious. x3


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

Snoeflayke said:


> Sir Reginald Fitchface, if you please.
> 
> Fitchy, to his friends.
> Sir Reginald, if you're nasty.


hmmm....if ur nasty......


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

My friend chose the name Cadence because my fish has black edging around his scales that are thicker in some places and they look like bands sometimes which reminded her of a drum cadence.


----------



## Snoeflayke (Mar 3, 2013)

GoodMorning said:


> hmmm....if ur nasty......


He was channeling some old-school Janet Jackson. He's fancy like that.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

So I name my fish by what they remind me of. Like a thing a place or a color.

Briseis- She is a Blue CT. Her tail reminded me of the Troy ships. So I named her after the Troy priestess that fell in love with Achilles. 

Opal- She is a VT that's White and pink with a purple hue. That reminded me of an Opal stone.

Jensen- She is a redish orange VT. She remind me of the sunsets in Jensen beach, Fl. One of favorite places in the world.

Magenta- She is a White, Red and Blueish CT. My sister named her but I like the name so much that it stuck.

Duck- He is a Blue, Red and Greenish HMDT. He is my two year sons betta. Not sure why he named him that but he loves Duck and feeds and talks to him everyday.

Mercedes- She is my baby VT. Her colors are still coming in. I pick her name by how fast she was swimming and also I just got done reading a book about Mercedes Benz cars. The name fits her well.


----------



## ashleigheperry (Mar 1, 2013)

My bettas Nereus and Pontos were named after water deities! I did a search on Wikipedia and these were two of my favorites. I like that the names are related (even though the bettas themselves are not). Plus they just sound awesome. I love Greek mythology. :-D



> *PONTOS* (or Pontus) was the divinity of the sea, one of the Protogenoi or first born gods. He was the father of the most ancient of sea-gods by the earth-goddess by Gaia (Earth) including Nereus, Phorkys and Keto.





> *NEREUS* was the old man of the sea, and the god of the sea's rich bounty of fish. He dwelt in the depths of the Aegean with his wife Doris and fifty Nereid daughters. Like many of the other sea-gods Nereus was a master shapeshifter, and spoke with prophetic voice.


----------



## Kuronue (Oct 12, 2012)

Ranmaru- He wasn't full grown when I got him, just he was pretty and small. Thus named him Ranmaru after a historic person who was noted for his beauty XP

Ikiryo- A soul that wanders beyond its living body. My boyfriend thought he looked ghostly and wanted a name to match.


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ok, here goes...

Maui- His blue and red coloring reminded me of water and sunsets and big red flowers. Basically, I got a tropical vibe from him. :lol:

Feng- I had a hard time naming him and his tank is decorated in a kind of oriental theme. So when my cousin first saw it, he said I had done "feng-shui" on his room, so I named him Feng!

Puddles- Again, I had a hard time naming him and he is in my smallest tank, a 3 gallon. I happened to be reading about how bettas supposedly lived in puddles and well, the name stuck.

Dagger- He is an all-black crowntail with a bit of metallic gold coloring in his fins. (Here's where it gets kinda nerdy) When he swims, he reminds me of those creatures from Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess... And I wanted to give him a badass name. The tips of his fins look like they are sharp, so I called him Dagger.

Picasso- He is white with splashes of red and when I saw him, the red reminded me of paint. Picasso was the first artist that popped into my head after thinking it looked like paint.

Monkey- This one is pretty simple. He has a flesh colored face (believe it's called piebald?) Anyway, I bought him from Aquabid and the description on him said he was a monkey face. So, he is now Monkey.

Nate- I had been trying hard to think of a name for him, but was failing. Then I went to a Pink concert and she did the duet with Nate Ruess from fun and I have loved him forever, since he was the singer in The Format. So I thought, hmm... Nate would be a good name for my unnamed fish. Then I finished decorating his tank and thought how it looked so pretty Nate Berkus could have designed it, and well, now he has to be called Nate.

My mind works in crazy ways!!


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

I had initially named my boy Sushi...thought it was cute at first...but then I was like, wait a minute...dead fish? Nahhhh...as a first timer don't wanna jinx it with the name! lol So I renamed him Inuyasha after one of my favorite Japanese anime characters (fighter/warrior type) who wears a red kimono...he's a nice rich red color and a 'fighter' fish after all :-D so I think this name fits him perfectly!


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah, man, Inuyasha! I used to watch that on Adult Swim! Love it!


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Tabbie82 said:


> Ah, man, Inuyasha! I used to watch that on Adult Swim! Love it!


Thanks! :-D


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

My fish is named Cinna. I originally considered the name "Cinnamon" because of his red color, but then remembered the character named Cinna in The Hunger Games. I thought this was really fitting because of the parallels in Betta attributes to the strength and fierceness (however subtle) of the character in the book.


----------



## campbellsusa (Mar 7, 2013)

My boy is named "Chemo"... he was an encouragement gift just after I was diagnosed with Stage III breast cancer 8 months ago. He came to me in a 1/2 gallon bowl with pink gravel and a neon pink/purple/yellow/green "reef". I just moved him into a 5 gallon aquarium 2 hours ago. Now he's really active checking out his new environment. Thankfully, I'm done with chemo-therapy... but "Chemo" is a blessing and I hope to have him in my life for a long time!


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

So I have three, but tomorrow, I'm hoping to add someone new to the family :-D

Neil-Originally, I named him Neely, like the character from A Tree Grows in Brooklyn. It just seemed like a natural evolution; I'd walk over and say, "Hey Neel!" so I eventually just decided to keep it like that (with a spelling change.) He's the Alpha Betta and he knows it :mrgreen:

Chappy-Like, Chap, a word that means friend. I though it would seem more feminine if I added the extra "-py," and it really seems to suit her! She's very friendly, and greets me whenever I walk up to her tank. She eats like a shark too.

Ray Charles (Formerly Blind Willie)-I saw him in a Petsmart, and well, from his name...yes he's blind. No eyes, at all, of which to speak of. When I mentioned him to my boyfriend, he immediately said, "Ray Charles." At first I went with Blind Willie, but Ray Charles seem to fit him more. He likes to relax either in his feeding ring or by sitting between two plant stalks near the top of the water. I think it comforts him to constantly have something touch him.

And as for the newest edition.....I don't know yet! But hopefully I'll know when I see him/her.


----------



## veilmist (Dec 24, 2012)

I love the name Ray Charles! I might have to steal it one day lol.


----------



## Hail0788 (Feb 14, 2013)

I got an EE today. I named him Vanilla Ice. He has a beautiful Ice blue body and white fins. I will post pictures later. Hopefully I can get a good shot of him. He just loves to move around fast.


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

I named my fish Addie after the little girl in Paper Moon because I had just watched it when I got her.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

So I finally found that new one! He's an all black halfmoon with a blanket of silver metallic scales on his topside and face. He looks like a knight in shining armor! 
His name is Declan, in honor of St. Paddy's day weekend. 
I would have gone with Delaney (It means "black challenger," appropriate right?!) but I know someone named Delaney who is an old teacher to boot (we talk!) and it would be awkward to say the least, lol.


----------



## prosthetik (Oct 5, 2012)

I have my main 3 boys named after my favorite band's members [Flake, Ollie & Richard - from Rammstein], I have a black CT named Lestat, after Queen of the Damned, & my girls, Rose, she was like a pale red color when I got her, she's multicolored now so it doesnt suit her, & Penny Garcia after one of the characters from Criminal Minds.


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

prosthetik said:


> I have my main 3 boys named after my favorite band's members [Flake, Ollie & Richard - from Rammstein], I have a black CT named Lestat, after Queen of the Damned, & my girls, Rose, she was like a pale red color when I got her, she's multicolored now so it doesnt suit her, & Penny Garcia after one of the characters from Criminal Minds.



I love those names, escpecially Penny Garcia! Criminal minds is such an awesome show! It makes me wanna name a betta Reed :-D


----------



## Jexx (Feb 2, 2013)

When I got Galileo, I had plans to give him a great and worthy name. I was torn between Marcus Aurelius, Julius Caesar and Spartacus. We were watching Ancient Aliens on the History channel and they mentioned Galileo Galilee and I knew the name should belong to my fish since he is all the colors of the "heavens". Black, navy blue, cerulean, turquoise, white. Also he is clearly a brilliant astronomer for a fish ^_^ 
Esmeralda was much more challenging. I wanted her to have an equally great name and no Roman female names were appealing to me. I was also over the greek goddesses. I took a picture of her and her scales shone a bright and sparkling green. Green as an emerald. Thus her name was born as Esmeralda is spanish for Emerald. She may not be a scientist but she is a beauty ^.^


----------



## erinbirdsong (Jan 16, 2013)

I named my new Boy ( HMDT) Miles. As in Miles Austin my favorite Dallas Cowboys player. He is blue and white so its fitting I think. He likes it also!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I named my Blue Crowntail male Kai because Kai means "ocean" in Hawaiian. He looked like the ocean.


----------



## FinleaPea (Feb 18, 2013)

Finlea- I have always loved the name because obviously fish have fins, so it was automatically going to be used for my first fish. Since Finlea is usually a name used for a boy and spelt Finley, I had to make it feminine looking and add the 'a' instead of a 'y'.

Odin- I'm obsessed with the movie Thor and when I got Odin, I thought his fins were white and I thought of Thor's father's( Odin) white beard! I know it's strange, but I love his name now and it turns out he's cellophane, not white


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

I explained D'Argo's name in an earlier post, but coming back to tell about my new girlies:

Jerrica (Jerrica Benton) is Jem's real name (the cartoon). Her coloring is pastel and pink, and she is so demure-looking in the face, I just kept seeing Jem with her. She seems so girly.

Lady Amalthea is the name the unicorn goes by in The Last Unicorn by Peter S Beagle, when she is turned into a human. My fishie has a dot in the middle of her forehead just like the character does in the movie. This is my favorite book. She's also very pale and pastel, like I'd imagine a unicorn to be.

Madame Razz was one of She-Ra's friends, a friendly but kind of bumbly witch. I named my big-momma red cambodian CT after her because their coloring is similar. I call her Razz.

Lalla Rookh is after a character from an old story. I've always liked the name, it's so flowy and pretty. It means "tulip-cheeked." She is a red VT and very flowy and feminine looking so I thought it worked for her. 

Rayleigh Scattering is a science term, basically the multitoned radiation of light, like a sunset or through a prism. Her fins remind me of a sunset, so I went with Rayleigh. She is a dark blue/teal/red VT. Her color is so hard to describe, so Rayleigh Scattering is perfect for her.

lastly, Jullanar of the Sea- another old name, from The Arabian Nights. Jullanar was a slave-girl who an old, childless king fell in love with. She never spoke, but once he professed his love, she did, and told him she was a princess from the sea. I wanted something exotic for this one, she a teal CT with red accents. She looks like a little jewel, so I call her that- Jul.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

Love these names! Great thread. Ok, here's some of mine.
Phanamus (yellow pineapple? vt). It's a Thai boy's name that means "sun," or so the Internet tells me...
Cinnabar (red and copper/silvery rosetail). A red mineral, an ore of mercury.
Star Bright (orange and turquoise PK). Well, cuz he's a little bright star swimming around his tank
Aurora (bluish turquoise white EE). For his colors, reminds me of the northern lights when I lived in Alaska.
Pegusus (marble DT) his first small tank (he couldn't swim well when I first got him) was under a big picture of Pegusus, and I noticed he looked like the picture!
Endymion (cellophane DT) after a character in a a poem by John Keats. AKA "wisp"
Poseidon (blue CT) after the Greek god of the sea
Drafon (blue and red HM) just liked the name. He has a Balinese dragon ornament in his tank.


A few more I'll add later....


----------



## quietlythundering (Jan 29, 2013)

I have the newest addition I'd like to mention! 
Her name is Tsarina, and she is the most beautiful veiltail you'll ever see; her body is such a deep, rich purple, and her fins are a gorgeous wine red. The title of Queen is only fitting  
Unfortunately, she was obtained as a rescue because she has swim bladder disease; the poor girl is going through treatment through, and should be better in no time!


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Saki
My purple/copper double tail betta is named Murasaki No Ryuu. It means purple dragon. His fins are VERY purple, and his body is greyish/purple. He's actually a copper, but he seems to have outgrown any trace of that copper color he once had. I wanted something Japanese and elegant sounding. I call him Saki for sure. 

Sushi
My husband got a royal blue crown tail. He named him Sushi, because my betta's named sounded like the alcohol "sake". He played on that with humor so our bettas were "saki and sushi". Turns out his blue crown tail had the marble gene, and went through a variety of colors from coy patterns to half white half black. He died a couple of weeks ago with no explanation. 

Shisu
He just got another betta, a veil tail butterfly with a pinkish/red body and blue/red/white fins. He named him Shisu, which is just a play on his last betta's name of Sushi.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Awesome names and reasons for them everyone! It's really interesting hearing about them! ^.^

I've got a Thai import arriving this week, he's a white DTHMPK. My partner and I are either going to name him Gandalf or Saruman, hehe. Of course, we had to continue with our sci-fi/fantasy references with names for our fishies. Which one we choose will depend on his personality. If he's a grouch, he shall be Saruman. If he's a kindly chap, he'll be Gandalf.  He may end up being called Saruman anyway, as the seller sent me a different fish to the one I originally purchased because the one I bought initially developed a red wash. I'm assuming this will be possible with the little guy that's getting out of quarantine tomorrow and being shipped to me, so perhaps Saruman is more appropriate, as if he changes, he can just be Saruman of Many Colors instead of Saruman the White.


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

My boyfriend named ours after Draven from League of Legends...


----------



## CrazyDiamond (Feb 20, 2013)

Named mine after music lol 
Pink Floyd after the band because at first glance he was white then when he swam through light he turned all kinds of colors like a crystal prism like the one on the front of Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon album. 
Freddie Mercury after the lead singer of Queen because he is a purple fish which reminded me of gay pride lol, even though Mercury was actually bi but oh well, plus he is very flamboyant ^^ 
And Jim Morrison after the lead singer of The Doors, because I could xD


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

Starchild21 said:


> My boyfriend named ours after Draven from League of Legends...


AHAHA!! That's kind of awesomely hilarious. Does he have an axe decoration in his tank?  You should get another and name him Darius.


----------



## KAV 204 (Dec 29, 2012)

My bettas name is alpha because he's like the "king" of his tank


----------



## Starchild21 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sparrowhawk said:


> AHAHA!! That's kind of awesomely hilarious. Does he have an axe decoration in his tank?  You should get another and name him Darius.


Haha no he doesn't have a axe but I should go find one! He has some tank mates named Daruis, Garen, Nasus and Nocturne


----------



## Fishy Mom (Feb 11, 2013)

I love this thread. All the names were great! Here are mine.

Mr. Fishy Wishy
blue VT boy - I referred to him as Mr. Fishy in the store to my two year old daughter, which turned into Mr. Fishy Wishy when we brought him home & started baby talking to him.

Baby
Blue VT girl - we got her as a baby & my daughter called her baby fishy. At this point I figured I should stop letting my daughter name our fish.

BobbyJean
Blue CT girl - she has a big belly & her personality reminds everyone of a *******. So, my husband wanted to name her Bob, but I said she has to have a girls name. He said BobbyJean it is & Bob for short.

Gidget
purple, brown, beige, red, blue VT girl - I got her as a baby & put her in the sorority. She was a runt & thought she was alpha girl. So little & feisty she had to be named Gidget.

Camo
Cambodian CT girl - my husband kept calling her albino & I kept correcting him. I finally got tired of telling him that I just started saying she's Camo & it stuck.

Princess
White marbled CT girl - my daughter named her, but this time it was at least a name.

I have a really cute blue baby girl & a very pretty purple girl that aren't named yet. Nothing stuck yet.


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

Moon Rain:
It was raining outside when I brought him home in the evening, hence his name. 

Majestiad:
This boy took forever to name. Nothing seemed good enough for such a beautiful boy. Finally, after about three weeks, I decided on Majestiad. I miss him a lot. 

Esor:
I named this girl the second I saw her at Petsmart. xD She reminded me of a rose so switched the word around and got Esor. 

Triton:
My sister's fish. I guess she named him something aquatic-related because it's fitting? ^^


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Buckley: 
he's blue and white, and I wanted an old-fashioned name that started with a B for blue.  Buckley was a good, solid, dependable name, and Buckley is a HUGE DeT fish who is somewhat opinionated, but overall very sedate but curious.  He leisurely comes over for a swim, checks out what's going on, then goes back to his leaves for a nap until it's time to eat again. He rarely flares at other fish, but will flare at his own reflection in the filter or in my black laptop for hours. Apparently he's a big-bad-dude and no-one else is as intimidating as he is to himself.  He HATES going into quarantine tanks or anything smaller than his 10 gallon. He swims around, glares at me, swims around some more...seems impatient...ready and waiting to go back into HIS house.  

Somerset: 
he's a marble CT with splashes of scarlet, blue, cream, and pinks, and I wanted, again, an old-fashioned name (to go with Buckley) that started with S for scarlet.  When he was smaller he was a fighter, always flaring at Buckley, but as he's grown up he's become very large, and just ignores his tank mate. It's very much a sense of "whatever, I can crush you like a bug, but it would be too much trouble."  He sleeps in his castle, and I've always thought it was funny. He's lord of his tank, and he knows it.  

Geoffrey and Chaucer: 
They came together, and it seemed like fun to name them after the famous poet.  
Geoffrey was in terrible condition, his ammonia was so bad the cup was yellow, his gills were red and inflamed, his poor scales were sloughing off, and his tail had been bitten down to a nub. In the store he was a light, lemony yellow, and as he's grown healthier he's become a mustard-yellow with some darker markings along his scales. He's not the prettiest fish in the world, but he more than makes up for it with personality.  He still tail-bites (though it's much better), but I'm fairly certain he's a DeT.
Chaucer is, simply put, beautiful. He's my one and only DT, and his colors are soft pinks and reds, creams and just a bit of aqua-green, pastels, with a lovely golden metallic dusting. (At first I worried he had a fungal infection, but it's just his color.) He was also something of a rescue, as the fish in the cups around him had bent spines and seemed to be having trouble swimming. He seemed healthy, but I was concerned that his neighbors might have fish TB...so he came home and went into quarantine. He has proven healthy, and I've discussed the others with some members here who have agreed that the other fish were likely simply birth defects or defects from being cupped as there were several with the same issues. 

Toulouse: 
He was actually supposed to go to a friend's daughter...but the friend was flighty and couldn't seem to get a tank organized...so Toulouse stayed. For months he was Blue Fish...but finally he got his own name and officially became part of the group.  Toulouse is a blue, black, and metallic teal CT, and he's a *tough* little dude! From the get-go, he was determined to fight with Somerset, who was twice his size. Sommey, of course, just ignored him. Toulouse is named for the French Impressionist painter, Toulouse-Lautrec, who was known for his running with the "unsavory" theatrical crowd and the French bar scene.  I can totally see my Toulouse getting into it with some very much larger, drunk, patron.  

Copper: 
Copper is a goldfish-gold/copper and cellophane VT. Hence the name...  I've always loved the color of gold-fish, and when I saw him for sale at Petco for a dollar...he had to come home. I had (LOL!) thought I was done purchasing fish...but Copper NEEDED to come home and become part of the group.  He's my 
"goldfish" betta.  Now, if only I could find one that was Koi colored, I'd be all set...  

Roslyn: 
yes, he IS a boy. Roslyn is a very old-fashioned name of Germanic origin (meaning gentle horse), and, spelled this way, is a MALE name. There. Made that clear.  Roslyn, like Copper, gets his name from his color. He is a beautiful pink bodied fish with tiny crimson freckles on his face, darkening to crimson on his fins, and then finishing out his fins with a deep purple-blue. He is a very sweet, gentle boy who rarely flares, further fitting his name. I was shocked to find such a beautiful fish at walmart, so he came home. He's a VT. 

Emmett: 
Emmett is an EE with a silvery-purple body and fins edged in white and silver. He really is a lovely boy, but very shy. In the store he was a pretty light purple, and I was really pleased that once he came home and got healthy that his color darkened and deepened out quite a bit, adding in a lot more purple and his fins went from almost completely white to purple/silver rimmed in white. 

Duncan: 
Duncan also came from walmart. He's a black and metallic green CT, who had some hardwater damage to his fins, giving him a curly look. They're slowly starting to uncurl, but it gives him a flouncy look that's actually quite appealing. I had always wanted a green betta, and I'd hoped that Duncan would add more green in, but, so far, he's staying as-is. He's a good-sized boy, and very brave. His name means Dark Skinned Warrior, and it just seemed to fit my little black fighting fish to a T. 

Toying with the idea of starting a sorority and naming them all after female hobbits.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Sparrowhawk said:


> Awesome names and reasons for them everyone! It's really interesting hearing about them! ^.^
> 
> I've got a Thai import arriving this week, he's a white DTHMPK. My partner and I are either going to name him Gandalf or Saruman, hehe. Of course, we had to continue with our sci-fi/fantasy references with names for our fishies. Which one we choose will depend on his personality. If he's a grouch, he shall be Saruman. If he's a kindly chap, he'll be Gandalf.  He may end up being called Saruman anyway, as the seller sent me a different fish to the one I originally purchased because the one I bought initially developed a red wash. I'm assuming this will be possible with the little guy that's getting out of quarantine tomorrow and being shipped to me, so perhaps Saruman is more appropriate, as if he changes, he can just be Saruman of Many Colors instead of Saruman the White.


LOL! Oh someone desperately needs to name a white fish Gandalf...oh, and hobbit fish... LOL!! Perfect!


----------



## Lyonfish (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't actually have a betta yet (planning to get mine on Monday!), but I'm going to name it after one of the crocodiles at the Australia zoo, because I love crocodiles and Steve Irwin was just such a big inspiration to me, he is the reason I love animals.


----------



## bserrano2 (Mar 12, 2013)

My boy is named Renji after the character from the anime Bleach. It was because of his red color and his tail reminded me of Renji Abarai's trademark red ponytail. And now that hes doing better he's showing off a fiestyness that would rival with the lieutenant of the 6th division of soul society lol


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

My guy is named Parli, after the kind of debate I compete in on the collegiate level (parliamentary debate). I tossed around names forever, but could not think of something more honorable for my little buddy! He also lives on my desk, so he will need a healthy appreciation of debate since it's what he watches me do for the most part! He is a good little buddy.


----------



## Taeanna (Apr 2, 2013)

My first and only Betta is named Kaida, meaning 'little dragon' in Japanese.


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

Peach, VT and my first betta: My best friend named him. X3

Count Manzeppi, HM: I named him after one of my favorite villains from the 60s tv series The Wild, Wild West. Lol, Robert Conrad would never forgive me if I told him I named my fish after the villain. XD


----------



## Sunnysuperfish (Apr 25, 2013)

i fot inspired by how my betta was red, and by the fact that he has a flowy tale(twin tail half moon), so i called him sunny, but my friends call him superfish the betta fish in the class is a black and blue veil tail, and they called him batfish make sense, batman and superman?


----------



## LouiMon (Feb 21, 2013)

I named my Betta Walter because I'm a fan of Breaking Bad.

I plan to name my next fish Wheatley (from Portal 2)


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

I've recently renamed my boys. My BF suggested Squishy and I came up with pickle as a temporary name. It just doesn't suit either of them because Pickle isn't green and Squishy is anything but adorable. 

I've named them Zuko and Sokka from Avatar because I'm a fan and their personalities seem to sinc up. My red DT is aggressive and moody, so he's named Zuko and my pale blue/purple dragonscale is so goofy, eating all the time and whot not it just seems to work for me.


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

I got two of my boys at the same time and wanted to keep a theme going with their names since I also had an unnamed baby. I had just watched Alice in wonderland and decided to go with some of my favorite characters. So my boys were named Absolem and Bayard. The baby was going to be either Alice or Kingsleigh depending on if it were a boy or a girl. He turned out to be a boy, and I also have another baby who I'm calling Nivens, but I am still a little undecided on that. My little girl is named Princess Petunia just because she is the cutest little thing ever and needed a cutesy little name to go with her personality


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

We had originally kept to royal titles because the boys we originally bought looked so into themselves and that's where 'Prince' and 'King' come from, our next move was a veil tail and he's a complete softy with the name of 'Duke'. We got a girl next and decided to fall upon Disney princesses and named her 'Cinderella', she's a white HMPK. The next find was tricky since her colour hadn't exactly come through and the idea to name her after a gemstone of the colour she came to be was the plan so all of them together, "Sapphire, Emerald, Amethyst and Ruby" came to be 'Sear' which turned to 'Arse' as her personality became violent but once her colour showed she calmed down and became 'Amethyst' although a member here suggested 'Seppoku'? Which meant suicide in Chinese? Not quite sure. As for our last elephant boy? It was simply .. Ele from Elephant turned to Elliott. Suits him good enough.


----------



## PopzTheBetta (Dec 8, 2012)

Popz: looks like he has a mustash








ketchup: he is sweet and all red








oberon: its the fairy king in one of shakesperes plays i was reading at the time and he reminded me of a fairy pluse bettas are royale so yeah


----------



## Sharpchick (Mar 3, 2013)

Dubya is so named because he reminded me of a former US President. He is always on the lookout for WMBD - Weapons of Mass Betta Destruction.

He flares when the light on the heater comes on. He flares at the red in the bottom of the thermometer and attacks it. He flares when a stray stem from a plant floats by.

A guy just never knows when these things might be betta assassins in disguise, huh?


----------



## Flapmon (Mar 21, 2013)

Sharpchick said:


> Dubya is so named because he reminded me of a former US President. He is always on the lookout for WMBD - Weapons of Mass Betta Destruction.
> 
> He flares when the light on the heater comes on. He flares at the red in the bottom of the thermometer and attacks it. He flares when a stray stem from a plant floats by.
> 
> A guy just never knows when these things might be betta assassins in disguise, huh?


Well... At least he doesn't think all suction caps just SHOULDN'T be there then proceed to attack then until they pop off. He thinks he's so smart ...


----------



## LyraDove (Feb 22, 2013)

My fishy is a pale yellow female crowntail with big black eyes like the shiny button eyes on Lambchop -- a hand puppet from a popular early 60s kiddie show on tv. The sock puppet was cute with an innocent (totally blank) expression.


----------



## osromatra (Jan 9, 2013)

New girls:

-Jadzia Dax: She has dalmation spots on her fins and is a teal color, like Jadzia's uniform was teal green like my girl is, plus the character is a Trill host, which have spots on the sides of their face.

-Aviendha: she's red, and has odd shaped fins (I think she has a double-tail gene or something, it's shaped almost like DT, but not evenly, and I don't think it's a tear. We shall see if it heals... Anyway, she has really interesting eyes, they are gold with a black bar in the center. She looks very tribal, so I went with Aviendha, a character from Robert Jordan's Wheel of TIme series, who has red hair and is from a tribal type nation. 

-Arya Stark: she's a baby, a ruddy brown cambodian with a mask, so Arya she is. Arya is young and small and with the "Faceless Men" in George RR Martin's Song of Ice and Fire series. It fits her quite well.


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

....all my names for my fish come from, or are based from, World of Warcraft. >.>

*Leroy*...as in LEROOOOOY JENKINSSSSS! 
-My first betta, and the one who started the 'theme' naming. I hadn't had a name for him yet, but I made a comment to my sister and her bofriend and he's the one who suggested it. Based on Leroy's active aggressiveness. You walk up to his tank and he's all like 'wanna fight? Come on, let's go...I CAN TAKE YOU DOWN!' 
*Jenkins* - SIP - My second betta...to go with Leroy. 
*Thera* - short for Therazane.
*Wrynn* - a blue and white HM. His coloring reminded me of the Alliance faction.
*Khadgar* - my newest boy. No reasoning for it...just looked at him in my LPS and the name just fit. 

And the three new ladies, as yet unseen...


*Lex - *Cambodian female CT. Short for 'Alexstrasza'. 
*A'dal* - sherbert-y orange VT lady 
*Sylvie* - slightly marbled(?) CT lady - short for Sylvanas. 

And those are my fishes, and all their WoW-nerd names. :lol:


----------



## Minnieservis (Mar 12, 2013)

Adnamac said:


> ....all my names for my fish come from, or are based from, World of Warcraft. >.>
> 
> *Leroy*...as in LEROOOOOY JENKINSSSSS!
> -My first betta, and the one who started the 'theme' naming. I hadn't had a name for him yet, but I made a comment to my sister and her bofriend and he's the one who suggested it. Based on Leroy's active aggressiveness. You walk up to his tank and he's all like 'wanna fight? Come on, let's go...I CAN TAKE YOU DOWN!'
> ...


So you have fish we haven't seen?! I vote you make a thread with pictures and story ASAP!


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I named my boy Odin because Odin means "one" in Russian and he was the first betta I saw in the store and he really caught my eye, so I knew he was the "one".


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Alacrity is a job ability in Final Fantasy 11 that quickens spellcasting. The actual meaning is a sort of brisk and cheerful readiness which really suits the little VT.

Bartholomew II was named by my husband and I don't know why he's named that :rofl:


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Sunny- I named him this cuz' he's yellow and he really is a little ray of sunshine... he just always seems so perky!
Pablo Picasso- At first his name was "Sir Fishy Fins" but I changed it after a couple weeks because that is really too bold of a name for him... Pablo Picasso was suggested by my sis.


----------



## themountain (May 9, 2013)

*Fishes...Names..??*

Well I am new here , even so I have fishes for at least 15-20 years now its beyond me to give a tropical fish a name ...let alone to fantasize about it that he is responding to it:roll:
To be a passionate fish keeper is fine with me, but everything has its limits and thats plain crazy, sorry!


----------



## Shiverdam (May 4, 2012)

themountain said:


> Well I am new here , even so I have fishes for at least 15-20 years now its beyond me to give a tropical fish a name ...let alone to fantasize about it that he is responding to it:roll:
> To be a passionate fish keeper is fine with me, but everything has its limits and thats plain crazy, sorry!


.... Okay then.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

themountain said:


> Well I am new here , even so I have fishes for at least 15-20 years now its beyond me to give a tropical fish a name ...let alone to fantasize about it that he is responding to it:roll:
> To be a passionate fish keeper is fine with me, but everything has its limits and thats plain crazy, sorry!


I think that naming a pet, no matter what it is, is an important part of the relationship. If it's named you're more likely to care about it as you're emotionally invested. Not always a good thing but makes them more than just "pets".

I'm pretty sure we know that naming all of our fish may be a little weird but I don't really think it's crazy. Naming a plant might be but nothing wrong with naming an animal that has a personality.


----------



## dacora (May 8, 2013)

I named my red and blue crowntail Tully, after House Tully in Game of Thrones/Song of Ice and Fire. The family's colors are red and blue, and their sigil is a trout.


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

I wish my fish names had a cool inspiration:/. All my bettas have had people names (first was elliot, then louis and henry and now bruce). I just look at them and the first name that comes into my head is always a people name and it sticks


----------



## Backlash (Jan 9, 2012)

Some of my Betta's have inspired names, others are not so much..

Well, there is *Blue*, who is blue in colour..

Then Casper, who was white..

Tannon, who has a brown body and fins was a play on words, as he reminded me of tannin stained water..

Harley, one of my newer boys was purchased with a rather plain brown body, and orange fins, but has now developed a green/blue hue in his body, and metallic green and blue colours on his fins..

Dargo (the dragon) was named after a character in the TV show Farscape..


----------



## bettaflo (May 11, 2013)

My betta's name is Flo. I named him that for no reason, really, but I like to think it was because he's pinkish purplish like the starfish in Finding Nemo (my favourite movie) that was called Flo


----------



## themountain (May 9, 2013)

Shiverdam said:


> .... Okay then.


Exactly my point...after reading all following posts :cheers:


----------



## Goodbettabest (Mar 25, 2013)

I named Shredder & fax because they were originally supposed to be 'office' fish. Cho is named after the super cool Agent Cho from my favourite tv show, the Mentalist.


----------



## jlllm (May 11, 2013)

My 1st betta was Bluey. I let kids pick names for him and decided on the nicest (guess she picked it because of his long beautiful blue fins). My current betta is Blue2. He has 2 different shades of blue on him.


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

themountain said:


> Well I am new here , even so I have fishes for at least 15-20 years now its beyond me to give a tropical fish a name ...let alone to fantasize about it that he is responding to it:roll:
> To be a passionate fish keeper is fine with me, but everything has its limits and thats plain crazy, sorry!


I don't think it's nice to call passionate pet owner's crazy. Or is that to say you are putting down the intelligence and ability to understand of tropical fish? ;-) Because their communication skills and ability to be trained and learn from us are greater than you might think. To be honest, it's not the least bit crazy, and is quite possible. What's crazy is to think that they are unable to recognize training of a physical or vocal nature. With patience, you can train him to respond to his name by saying it loudly and clearly only when you are going to feed him/her, and with time you only feed them after they come to the front of the tank after saying this name (or specific word, specific motion, etc). There are some people in this forum who have taught their bettas to jump for their food or do some simple tricks.

Now if you want to call someone crazy for thinking their betta just understood the depth of a 1500s poem that was just read to them, THEN I'll agree with you  hehehe


----------



## amzingaly (Feb 27, 2013)

I can't imagine NOT naming my bettas! They have way to much personality to be called no name. My new boy is named Tonka because his grey color made me think of construction and then I thought of Tonka trucks haha.


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

amzingaly said:


> I can't imagine NOT naming my bettas! They have way to much personality to be called no name. My new boy is named Tonka because his grey color made me think of construction and then I thought of Tonka trucks haha.


Same for me! I mean, if I were a professional breeder I wouldn't name any of my fish, I think. But because mine are pets (for now anyway) they definitely need names. That's the difference, I think. Fish are fish to some people and fish are pets/companions even to others. I feel bad I haven't named my new guy!


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

My fish I named Prince William because I received him on the day after the Royal Wedding, so naturally I named my first girl fish Princess Kate. 

Michael was named because I LOVED the name Michael when I got him. I was really little and I named him Michael, it was my cat's middle name, even a millipede was Christened Michael.  
I think I read too many "For Better Or For Worse" cartoons.


----------



## Lights106 (May 16, 2013)

Ombre has a black body and then fades to red on his fins. BEAUTIFUL. Once his ick clears up I'll get better pics. 
Gel was metallic coloring. Silver body then the fins had a pink/blue hue that reminded me of my Gel pens in high school that color changed. I am now looking for pens like that again. LOL Sadly he died. 
I have a baby right now so I don't know it's gender and I don't want to name it till I bond more and maybe know the gender.


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

When I get my babies I will do the same thing, but It's knida funny to name a fish "Bob" for example, and when it turns out to be a girl it's Bobbie.  Know what I mean?


----------



## charislynne (May 2, 2013)

my fish is named Q-tip because he is dragon scale and his fins are tipped white.


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

My girl's name is Diva because she is picky and her color is blue and it has turned brighter since I had her. She's turned into a star diva


----------



## BetterBetta22 (May 10, 2013)

Jet is jet black ( original huh), Hamlet is a ham for the camera Ham-let ( ok so I'm cheesy) Orion is blue with white splotches kinda like the night sky with stars and Stanley.... well when we got Stanley he was mislabeled as a girl so I said he needed a manly name to recover some dignity so Manly Stanley he became


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Lionheart was named because she survived at the LFS in a tiny bowl with _maybe_ a half cup of water, and yet she was always fiesty and responsive when I saw her in the store, for the months leading up to my purchasing her.

Now that I've had some time with her, I should have named her Monster.
She's the most destructive, aggressive, fiesty, and territorial fish I've ever met. She throws MTS around the tank, bites me whenever I have to do tank maintenance, rips eye stalks off of Ramshorns, and tries to inhale giant shrimp. She also is determined to murder her reflection.
I still like her though. Haha.


----------



## BetterBetta22 (May 10, 2013)

jentralala said:


> Lionheart was named because she survived at the LFS in a tiny bowl with _maybe_ a half cup of water, and yet she was always fiesty and responsive when I saw her in the store, for the months leading up to my purchasing her.
> 
> Now that I've had some time with her, I should have named her Monster.
> She's the most destructive, aggressive, fiesty, and territorial fish I've ever met. She throws MTS around the tank, bites me whenever I have to do tank maintenance, rips eye stalks off of Ramshorns, and tries to inhale giant shrimp. She also is determined to murder her reflection.
> I still like her though. Haha.


Sounds like my kinda girl


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Shalidor - named after a famous mage from the Elder Scrolls video game series because he is almost magical looking and I'm a huge nerd, lol

Pinyin - he is a blue cambodian (probably gonna marble) and he's got the brightest blue pectorals. His body is all white, so he looks like that Chinese blue porcelain ... he's a cutie  

Homer - Homer is one of the cracked cup boys I adopted yesterday. He is a green/red VT and I've been itching to name a betta Homer for the longest while. Named after the poet, not Simpson ... he'd have to be yellow. 

Teddy - The name of the other cracked cup boy ... he has SBD or is injured so he floats tail up quite frequently. Named after one of my favourite horses.

Sanguine - He is a red marble delta and his body is splashed with red, and his fins are clear. He looks bloodsoaked and murderous, but is a total sweetheart. 

Bananana - Yes, the spelling is intentional. Bananana is my darling yellow pastel lady. 

Brienne of Tarth - A character from my favourite HBO show, Game of Thrones. Bri is a feisty sapphire blue CT girl, who will flare at everything and nom fingers galore if she had the patience. 

Falk Firefins - Another Elder Scrolls name - from a random character. Falk is a red CT and he looks like he's on fire, sooo, yeah. 

- - - - - 

And those are my bettas, as of today.


----------



## Alavna (May 23, 2013)

Stanley got his name due to the ornament I bought for his tank. I wanted to get something that would stand out and saw a mask just like the one from the movie the Mask. So his full name is Stanley Ipkiss  He loves the ornament as well, will often find him swimming in and out of the eyes and mouth


----------



## bettalover2000 (May 10, 2011)

I'm thinking I'll name my next bettas (I want to get 2 babies) Amy and Rory. <3
It would be weird if I bred them because Amy and Rory couldn't have any more kids after R.S.


----------



## Silverbeam (May 20, 2013)

I named my first little guy because he was silvery and all radiant as a beam of sun. (Or ray of sun but beam sounded better!)


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

*Milo*

I named mine Milo because the Disney character milo on fish hooks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm currently fishless but I had a white one named Boo, my *rescue* was called Lucky, then there was McGee, named for an owl, Makoto, Poco, Joe Dirt and his brother Joe Cool (JC for short).


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

I named by male betta Rusty due to his vibrant red color which he loves to show off when his tank light is on.


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I picked sushi after the young girl who helped me pick him. I went into the store after my other betta died. The girl was very young and just liked looking at the bettas. When I told her mine just died she spent about an hour helping me find the most perfect and healthiest young fish. She was great. She told me that they had rescued a betta but he didn't make it. So... Cowboy became Sushi.


----------



## jona31 (May 19, 2013)

My boys named Celestial, whenever I hear the word Celestial I always think of space and the beautiful looking galaxies and when I look at Celestial my fish I see that in him


----------



## PhantomoftheOpera (Jun 22, 2013)

I named mine Phantom because of my obsession with Phantom of the Opera xD


----------



## tngirl92 (Jul 16, 2012)

I named my newest boy Penfield, because he's solid orange, which is one of my university's colors. My university was founded in Penfield, Georgia.


----------



## Dwarden3 (Apr 1, 2013)

I normally just call Sigmund Archibald by his first name, but Sigmund comes from Sigmund Freud, and Archibald just sounds good with it. 

My previous bettas were Apollo and Acrimony. Apollo is from mythology, and Acrimony describes fighting fish pretty well.


----------



## Akuinnen (Jul 27, 2012)

My white double tail halfmoon is named Yue because it means moon in Chinese. My balck crowntail is named Raven because his fins look a bit like feathers.


----------



## WOLFSRAIN4 (Jun 25, 2013)

lol johny tsunami....cause hes bold and all over the place like johny bravo...i got the tsunami cause hes blue and a rosetail...and all over the place lol..

flare....because when i first got him thats all he did...and hes red and white


----------

